# Terrarium wood for use in aquarium



## PaulC (Nov 7, 2010)

I've just recently purchased a gorgeous piece of terrarium wood from Big Al's, and regretfully didn't stop or ask an associate if this would be okay to use in a aquarium after it has been cured.

Would you do you all suggest? Should I exchange the terrarium wood?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*wood*

are u talking about the real branchy wood at big als with the lots of branches type ,and brown.i have used that particular type in my tank with no probs 
after about a week it will gel up and look grose , but when the fish get at it it will clean up and no prob , the prob i found with this wood is it tends to float so u may have to secure it till it gets water logged 
good luck 
tom


----------



## PaulC (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes! That is the exact wood I am talking about, I just started curing it today and I see what you mean about it floating.

Thank you for the reply.


----------

